# مجموعة كتب عن محركات الأحتراق الداخلي



## سمير شربك (13 يونيو 2010)

وتشمل 

1- تحويلات الطاقة واجزاء المحركات 
2- دورة التبريد في محركات الأحتراق
3- توقيت محركات الأحتراق الداخلي 
4- الاحتراق ودورة الوقود (محركات البنزين )
5- الاحتراق ودورة الوقود محركات الديزل 
6- المنظومات التابعة للمحرك 
7- تصنيف المحركات ودورات عملها 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/-vlC__L_/sharing.html?rnd=85#


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الحبيب سمير 
جزاك الله خيرا 
برجاء مراجعة وتصحيح الرابط


----------



## سمير شربك (13 يونيو 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> الاخ الحبيب سمير
> جزاك الله خيرا
> برجاء مراجعة وتصحيح الرابط


أعتذر مرة آخرىالرابط هو 
تم التنزيل بسرعه 
لك الشكر اخي عاطف


http://www.4shared.com/file/rhGSalVR/_2______.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم سمير 
حياك الله ، المعلومات جيدة التنظيم ، متقنة الصياغة ، كتبت باختصار غير مخل ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي ودائماً في تميز


----------



## سمير شربك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا 
وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ابو ربحي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير وتم تحميل الكتب وتصفحها وصراحة شي رائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
حياك الباري اخي


----------



## سمير شربك (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ابو ربحي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي سمير وتم تحميل الكتب وتصفحها وصراحة شي رائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> حياك الباري اخي


 تحياتي لك ابو ربحي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرآ لك اخي سمير (جاري التحميل )


----------



## سمير شربك (7 أكتوبر 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> شكرآ لك اخي سمير (جاري التحميل )


 
وينك من زمان أخي طارق 
وشكرا لك


----------



## ميدو ميكا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا..................


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ميدو ميكا قال:


> شكرا..................


 بارك الله بك


----------



## بابو (26 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافية شباب لاجد هذه الكتب


----------



## saad_srs (26 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ميكانيكي86 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## أحمد أبو كابرس (11 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## بابو (7 أبريل 2012)

*مشكور اخي سمير على هذا الجهد المقدر 
بإذن الله تعالى سوف استمر معاكم في الحديث عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي *
مشكور اخي سمير على هذا الجهد المقدر 
بإذن الله تعالى سوف استمر معاكم في الحديث عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي
الباب الاول ك 
تعريف المحرك 
قانون الديناميكا الحرارية الاول 
اولا: يعرف المحرك Engine بانه عبارة عن جهاز ميكانيكي mechanical device يعمل على تحويل convert الطاقة الحرارية thermal energy الي طاقة ميكانيكية mechanical energy لانجاز العمل to do work . 
ويقسم حسب غرفة الاحتراق : 
محركات احتراق خارجي External combustion
محرك احتراق داخلي internal combustion


----------



## بابو (7 أبريل 2012)

محرك الاحتراق الداخلي :
يقصد بغرفة الاحتراق combustion chamber المنطقة التي يكون فيها اشعال ignition الوقود والهواء معا (خليط ) 
في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي تكون هذه الغرف محصورة ما بين راس الاسطوانة cylinder head وراس البستم piston head 
اجزاء محركالاحتراق الداخلي الرئسية : 
الاجزاء الثابتة 
والاجزاء المتحركة 
اولاا : الاجزاء الثابتة : وهذه تحتوي على الاتي 
1- جسم الاسطوانة cylinder block 
2- راس الاسطوانة cylinder head 
3- الكارتيل oil pan 
ثانيا الاجزاء المتحركة : وهذه تشمل الاتي :
1- الكرنك شفط crankshaft
2- عمود الحدبات (الكامشفط ) camshaft 
3- عمود الروكر rocker arm 
4- ترس الحداف fly wheel
5- ضراع البستم connecting road
6- دليل الصمام valve guide
7- الصمامات valves 
8- السبائك main bearing


----------



## اركان السامرائي (11 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام عليكم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## الميكنيكي (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مرسول الحبـ..) (22 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

حقيقة المنتدى دا تحفة


----------

